# Naturagard lässt die Hosen runter!!



## samorai (22. Feb. 2014)

Anfang dieser Woche kam der neue NG- Katalog und wie immer wurde auch darin umher geblättert, meist gibt es ja Bilder die schon "bestand" haben, aber dieses mal war ich doch sehr erstaunt über die Bilder auf Seite 94, zwei riesen Trommler mit vorgesetzter UVC, zieren dieses Bild.
Dann wollte ich es wissen und bin mal auf die empfohlene Internet- Adresse  gegangen(www.shop naturagart. de) und habe Videos gesehen, wo die Katzen im Tauchpark mit einen Kärcher abgespült wurden!!!.
Wer NG kennt, weis wie beharrlich sich alles auf eine Klärteich-Philosophie abstützt.
Dann gab es die Meinung.....große Fische wie Stör wedeln den Dreck in die Absaugung rein.
Ist es alles Nonsens, denn wir wissen "ein Klärteich hat ein sehr niedrigen 
Durchgang(Flow)"
Wie konnte sich NG so der maßen verschätzen?

mfg Ron!


----------



## Joachim (22. Feb. 2014)

Hast du Naturagart dazu schon mal befragt?  Denke mal wenn man da mal höflich anfragt wird einem sicher geantwortet werden.


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Feb. 2014)

Also meinen Filtergraben mit 15m x 3m kann ich mit max. 30m³/h durchströmen lassen. Dabei läuft es bei mir mittig in den FG rein und und an den Enden wieder in den Schwimmteich zurück.
Bei 3m breiten FG- Profil also max. 15m³/h. Mehr würde ich da nicht durchjagen.

Ich habe meine Filterabfolge auch nicht nach NG gebaut. Ich konnte nicht verstehen, warum ich jeden Dreck erst im Filtergraben kompostiere und dann erst Pumpe und Filter hinterher eingebaut werden.
Konsequenz: Filterabfolge wie immer: Schwimmteich- BA und Skimmer- 110KG- Verrohrung- per Schwerkraft in einen Filterkeller mit USIII Spaltsieben.

Ich kann den Wasserstrom aufteilen und/oder die Pumpleistung regeln und muss nicht den Filtergraben volle Pulle fahren.

Dafür, dass ich von der NG- Filterabfolge abkam und es im NG- Forum ordentlich dokumentierte, bekam im schon Anrufe.....
Es konnte oder wollte eben mancher nicht verstehen, warum man Pumpen zumindest hinter den Grobfilter setzt.

NG bietet schon länger Trommler von Oase an und die Bilder von den "großen Trommlern" kenne ich auch schon länger. Diese werden dann wohl gepumpt betrieben. Hat NG sich auch von der Ökostromumlage befreien lassen??? Strom ist dann ja eben nur ein Gewerbe- Kostenfaktor.
Ich finde und fand es schade, das NG sich noch nicht an den gängigen Bauweisen orientiert hat. Speziell bei Koiteichen sollte doch der grobe Dreck in Schwerkraft zuerst raus und dann kommen Filterstufen und Pumpen am ENDE der Filterkette.

NG hat für Schwimmteiche viele gute Ideen, Produkte, aber eben leider meiner Meinung nach irgendwas "verschlafen".
Beratung und Bestellungen laufen dort Bestens ab.

Wenn ich NG etwas wünsche, dann:
-Filterprinzip mit Verrohrung in 100mm ohne Engstellen
-Entwicklung und Vertrieb eines EBF plus Luftheber, Filterteich am Ende der Filterkette zum Herausfiltern der im Wasser gelösten Nährstoffe/ absetzen feiner Partikel

Dann __ fliegen aber die Plastikkisten (Stapelfilter, Pumpsammler, Saugsammler) und die Pumpen(Messner) wohl aus dem Sortiment.
Wer einen Rieselfilter haben will, der ist allerdings mit NG-Filterkästen gut bedient. Kostet aber Pumpleistung wegen der Höhe.

Ach ja: 
Ich hatte mehrfach mit NG- Fachberatern telefoniert und über Filterabfolgen / Trommelfilter (wo wird der in der Filterkette eingebaut- vor dem FT oder am Ende???) geredet.
Die wirklich netten Fachberater/ Verkäufer konnten nat. nur Auskunft zum NG- Filterprinzip/ Abfolge geben.

Letztendlich entschiede ICH selber, was ich kaufe und nach welchem Prinzip die Filterung funktioniert.
Es gibt auch eine Menge Schwimmteiche mit keinem oder wenig Fischbesatz, die nach NG funktionieren!


----------



## troll20 (23. Feb. 2014)

Warum soll den Nat....art nicht auch Geld verdienen wollen/ müssen.
Und Geräte wie Trommler und Co. sind halt sehr teure Investitionen, womit sich gut Geld verdienen lässt.
Wiederum finde ich es gut das auch Firmen wie Nat....art, lernfähig sind und nicht Stock und Steif an ihrer einmal gefundenen Lösung festhalten. Man muß halt mit der Zeit gehen und darum denke ich auch Sie werden irgend wann Pumpen alla LH im Programm haben. Auch die Filterreinfolge wird sich noch ändern.

LG René


----------



## Killian (23. Feb. 2014)

Also ich muss sagen das ich nicht überrascht bin über die Trommler. Der Tauchpark hat 30000m² Volumen und wenn man sich die "kleinen" Filtergräben ansieht ist diese Technik einfach am Limit. Hinzu kommt die starke Nutzung der Taucher. Allerding muss ich Thorsten schon zustimmen. Ganz optimal finde ich die Filerreihenfolge nicht. Aber NG wird sich schon anpassen.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Heidelberger (23. Feb. 2014)

Ich denke man muss da sehr unterscheiden -eben je nach Art/Menge des Sedimenteintrags: Thorsten deutet es ja an -bei Schwimmteich gut möglich, so wie NG es beschreibt, bei Koi-Haltung eher problematisch, da zuviel Sediment, das den FG sehr viel schneller zusetzt. (Da hätte ich dann auch meine Bedenken und würde mir auch eine Grob-Vorfilternung überlegen) Und noch eines: Die Pumpe steht ja am Ende des FG (oder außerhalb am Ende) auf jeden Fall sollten grobe Sedimente da schon nicht mehr ankommen. Und NG experimentiert vor Ort inzwischen auch mit Kiesfilter am Ende des FG.
Gruß, Martin


----------



## samorai (23. Feb. 2014)

Hallo!
Allen Vorredner gebe ich in jeder Hinsicht recht. Zum einen hat NG wirklich geschlafen?
Wir wissen, der FT sollte mit wenig Flow durchströmt werden, reicht es für solch ein gigantisches Projekt aus? Scheinbar nicht.
Für Schwimmteiche wird es wohl gehen, da die Belastung durch Fisch-Kot nicht oder wenig vorhanden ist.
NG ist nicht doof: holt sich Taucher um bestimmte Zwecke zu erfüllen:
1) Sauerstoffeintrag
2)Mulmaufwirbelung
Damit die "Zielsaugtechnik" es leichter hat den Dreck ab zu saugen. 
Pflanzen fressen aber keinen Mulm, die wandeln um.
Auch hat NG noch nie etwas über Vorfilterung des FT geschrieben. Also ziehe ich den Dreck durch den"Dreck", ist das so gut?....Kompost trifft es haar genau!

mfg Ron!


----------



## Joachim (23. Feb. 2014)

Hast du es nun schon mal mit eine, Gespräch zB. mit Herrn Jorek von NG versucht?  Warum rätseln und vermuten, wenn man die Quelle fragen kann...


----------



## Annett (23. Feb. 2014)

Hallo,

also ich kann die Fragen schon ein bisschen verstehen.
Als wir damals im Zuge des TT's bei Doris und Erwin im NG-Park waren, fand ich die zahlreichen "Kistenfilter" (vermutlich Oase mit UVC) am Taucherteich schon etwas merkwürdig. Sie standen etwas abseits, sodass man als Besucher nicht gleich darüber fallen musste. Sicherlich hätte man sie auch so verstecken können, dass unsereins sie gar nicht gesehen hätte. Hatte man aber nicht. 

Ich weiß nur, dass wir von Herrm Jorek durch den ganzen Park geführt wurden und er alle Fragen beantwortete.
Und eins weiß ich aus dieser Führung auch noch: Es gab keine Koi im Park, weil man dieses Teichsegment zum damaligen Zeitpunkt gar nicht "bedienen" wollte. Wie das heute ist, weiß ich nicht. Könnte man aber sicherlich erfragen.


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Feb. 2014)

Annett schrieb:


> Es gab keine Koi im Park, weil man dieses Teichsegment zum damaligen Zeitpunkt gar nicht "bedienen" wollte. Wie das heute ist, weiß ich nicht. Könnte man aber sicherlich erfragen.


Naja, bei den ganzen Großfischen, welche die dort halten, wird das wohl ähnlich sein wie mit Koi.


----------



## samorai (23. Feb. 2014)

Nein Joachim!
Zum ersten ist es Wochenende.
Zum zweiten hatte ich am Freitag Geburtstag und am Sonnabend wurde gefeiert.
Ich mach es mir aber zur Aufgabe und hinterfrage mal so einiges.
Seit Ankunft des Kataloges(Dienstag) war ich schon gewillt so einige Fragen zu stellen.

Hallo Annett!
Ich war 2010 da und war sehr enttäuscht. Auf den Bildern sieht doch alles so gut aus, in "Natura" empfand ich es ein wenig "trübseelig". Die Sichttiefe im Tauchbecken war nicht gerade berauschend. Aber das Störfenster im kleinen Teich hat so einiges wett gemacht.
Oder ich war doch froh, überhaupt ein paar __ Störe gesehen zu haben.

mfg Ron!


----------



## Annett (23. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Ron.

Das in den Prospekten immer nur der Idealzustand gezeigt wird, ist doch irgendwie klar. (was für ein Wortspiel)

Ich war nicht enttäuscht. Wir waren jedoch im Juni dort, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, das Knabenkraut blühte direkt neben dem ersten Teich. Das Becken der __ Störe war damals auch nicht 100% klar, aber durchaus ansehnlich. Tauchen war ich nicht,kann also zur Sichttiefe nichts sagen. Soweit ich mich noch erinnere, befand sich gerade eine Fisch-Schaubeckenanlage im Rohbau. Daneben ein kleinerer Teich mit relativ wenig Pflanzen und nicht so richtig klarem Wasser. Irgendwo im Forum gibt es dazu sicherlich noch ein Thema.

Am Ende kochen doch alle nur mit Wasser.


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Feb. 2014)

NG bedient alle Marktsegmente- Schwimmteich- Goldfischteich- Koiteich- stabiler Fischteich- Maxi- Fischteich (neuer Katalog Seite 38/39)
Alles geht.

Koi und Goldfische = Karpfen = Stör= Fisch. Bei beiden ist das Endprodukt bei Fütterung das gleiche. 1kg Futter pro Tag wird zu fast 1kg Festdünger.

Der Filterteich sollte ca. 1/3 der Oberfläche des Schwimmteiches haben. Bei Fischbesatz muss nat. noch mit NG-Filter nachgerüstet werden.
Da kommen dann viele vom fast technikfreien Teich schnell zu UV und Filteranlagen.......

Die "Kistenfilter"  ala "Eurobox" gibt es so nur bei NG und sind nicht von Oase. Es gibt auf dem Markt viele angebotene Filter, die teurer und schlechter sind.
Von Oase bietet NG den Oase- Trommler und die folgenden Helixskisten an...............Schade ist nur, dass man an einem fertigen Teich nach NG den Trommler nur nach dem Filterteich einbauen kann........

Gepumpte Filteranlagen sind aber "Stromfresser" oder Durchflussfresser. Pumpe im Schmutzwasser vor der Filteranlage sowieso eine Sünde.
Wer einen Rieselfilter hinter Grobfilter und Pumpe gepumpt betreiben möchte, für den sind die Stapelkisten gut, günstig und variabel.

Das ist alles meine Laienhafte Meinung.

Und vielleicht gibt NG im nächsten Katalog zu Fisch-/Schwimmteichen den Tip:

"Alle Ansaugpunkte vom Fischteich gehen im "Prinzip der kommunizierenden Röhr" in den Filterkeller/Sammelschacht und dann direkt in den Trommelfilter. Anschließend wird das vom Grobschmutz befreite Wasser entweder durch einen Filtergraben oder die folgenden Biostufen gepumpt."

kurz ein Zitat von Oase zu ihrem Trommelfilter:
*Oase ProfiClear Premium Trommelfilter Gravitation Modell 2013*
Der Trommelfilter Gravitation  zum Oase ProfiClear Premium Modulfiltersystem. Der Trommelfilter ist die intelligente Schaltzentrale und entfernt dabei auch den Grobschmutz bevor die Filterbiologie zum Einsatz kommt.

Letztendlich kaufe ich auch einiges bei NG- vor allem Pflanzen.....
Auch in Stresszeiten nette Beratung, korrekte Abwicklung und gute Qualität.
Preise bei Pflanzen stimmen auch.


----------



## Annett (24. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Thorsten,

Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass es sich damals am Taucherteich um Filter (Biotec) + Uvc von Oase handelte. Evtl. finde ich davon noch ein Foto.


----------



## samorai (26. Feb. 2014)

Hallo!
Heute habe ich mit NG telefoniert. Ein Herr Vollkamp hat meine Fragen beantwortet.
Die beiden Trommler wurden aufgestellt, weil NG noch mehr Fische eingesetzt hat.
Neben den Trommler läuft der FT  weiter als rein biologischer Filter.

mfg Ron!


----------



## ThorstenC (4. März 2015)

Ein kleiner Nachtrag zu Trommelfilter und Naturagart.

Im dortigen Forum gibt es ebenfalls einen kleinen TF- Thread. 
Ich habe dort neben meiner kurzen Teichbau-Doku meine laienhafte Sichtweise auch erwähnt oder einfach zu erklären versucht.
Meine Wünsche zur Technik-Seite von NG habe ich ja hier schon einmal erwähnt.

Dort werden die beiden im NG- Heft gezeigten sehr großen TF kurz mit Bildern durch NORBERT beschrieben.
Diese sind (wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe) gepumpt und zwischen Teich und Filterteich eingebaut.
Teich- >Pumpe->Trommelfilter- >Filterteich->Teich.

Absolut sehenswert find ich dort die Bilder von dem "kleinen" runden Absetzbecken und den Verrohrungen.
Vermutlich ein XXXXL- Vortex oder so ähnlich von der Idee her.

Auch habe ich es so verstanden, dass NG auf Kundenwunsch die Teichfilterung auch mit deren TF planen kann und wird.
Luftheber ist zur Zeit für NG kein Thema, weil für NG bei 95% der Teiche nicht realisierbar (für Quelle oder üblichen Filter).

Alle meine Angaben beruhen auf meinem laienhaften Technikverständnis und kleinen Erfahrungen.
Also bei Mißverständnissen bei der Quelle nachfragen.

Jeder hat so seine Ansichten und Meinungen.
Letztendlich finde ich es nett, dass NORBERT und NG sich die Zeit und Nerven nehmen und in ihrem Forum überhaupt öffentlich Diskussionen solcher Art führen.

Vielen Dank.
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...r-fisch-und-schwimmteiche/17841-trommelfilter


----------

